
These are currently the web's most viral colors. Surprised? - shift8
http://www.shift8creative.com/posts/view/the-web-s-most-viral-colors
======
MAGZine
As soon as I saw the colours I knew there was going to be some sort of comment
about movies tending towards this scheme.

They're complimentary colours. They go well together. This was known long
before blockbusters started using it. It's colour theory 101. Is it any wonder
that websites are using well established colour theory? not particularly.

